

Lyft driver in California slams into tree, kills passenger - viscanti
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/lyft-driver-california-slams-tree-kills-passenger/

======
yowza
What's so special about this news that deserves to be in HN?

~~~
viscanti
As apps start to bridge the digital-divide and have real-world impacts, a look
at that impact is probably warranted.

